# Do You Do Aything Special During Easter?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Whether you belong to a religion or not, do you do anything special during Easter? It's kinda like another Christmas. Friends and family might get together and there is a positive feeling around it.

I'm curious if you attend to any thing special. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2017)

Rather not have to deal with family too many times during the year.....(they can be a bit much)...... Happy to spend my long weekend chilling at home. Nothing special.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Easter has never been a family gathering tradition for us, and we are not religious (well, my wife is buddhist). So, no.

Except I'll play the St Matthew's Passion and if I have time the St John's Passion as well.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

This year I am going to visit my in-laws in Nordrhein-Westfalen. Taking a CD of Das Rheingold with me. The father-in-law owns a really nice audio system, so we are going to try and see if you can bring the roof down with Wagner.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I do not observe any religious holidays.

Hence, I voted "Who cares?"


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess yes and no. I am a regular church-goer, but Easter is always something different. This year we're hosting a gospel group both Saturday night and Sunday. They're going to go beyond their usual concert format and instead will be leading the services. So "different," "special," I guess so. Other than that, I don't go for the other things, like sunrise services or tenebrae services.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't celebrate Easter but Passover and usually falls at the same time. No bread or cakes for me!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Around 50 years ago, I gave up religion for Lent. Never took it up again, never felt the need. So our Easter routine usually consists of asking "Why are so many cars parked outside the church?", then getting on with life.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Around 50 years ago, I gave up religion for Lent. Never took it up again, never felt the need. So our Easter routine usually consists of asking "Why are so many cars parked outside the church?", then getting on with life.


Ha! Ha! Giving up religion for Lent. The ultimate irony!!! :lol:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I don't really attend church services throughout the year, but I prefer not to miss the Easter Vigil and First Eucharist of Easter on Saturday's evening, because I really like it, it is my favourite church event. It feels very special and touches me deeply.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I do the bunny hop.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm going to meet my friends and have a good time on Saturday. Just to catch up.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It all depends on the weather staying in or going out.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We are Catholics, so the Holy Week ceremonies are very important. The Good Friday ceremonies are solemn and moving. I like Easter Sunday Mass because if it's sunny it always seems symbolic, but we often - as this year - get roped in to help out at the Vigil Service, which is a bit of a mish-mash, and the Easter Fire often goes a bit wrong. A couple of years ago it nearly set fire to Father's alb. But the opening ceremony where we all light candles and sing the antiphon about night being wed to day is very beautiful. 

As far as secular customs go - I don't send Easter cards, but I do enjoy an Easter Egg. Of late, I prefer to share an egg, though - my digestion can't cope with a whole one, and I never was one for leaving chocolate 'for another time'.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Marinera said:


> I don't really attend church services throughout the year, but I prefer not to miss the Easter Vigil and First Eucharist of Easter on Saturday's evening, because I really like it, it is my favourite church event. It feels very special and touches me deeply.


That's great, Marinera, and I would not deny that experience to anyone. But I do get grumpy with religious folk who insist that we non-believers should adapt our lives to their beliefs. Honestly, some of them are as bad as Wagner fans!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Eat lots of chocolate


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Eat lots of chocolate


No chocolate Easter bunny's?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> No chocolate Easter bunny's?


Yep the chololate can be shaped however it wants to be -bunnys,eggs I'm not fussy.............


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yep the chololate can be shaped however it wants to be -bunnys,eggs I'm not fussy.............


Mind the teeth though.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> That's great, Marinera, and I would not deny that experience to anyone. But I do get grumpy with religious folk who insist that we non-believers should adapt our lives to their beliefs. Honestly, some of them are as bad as Wagner fans!


Ha ha, well no one lectures me for attending a church once a year on Easter, but it is a little embarassing when people recognise me, and here I think I am anonymous in my only once a year attendance.

Faith and beliefs can't be dictated, same as with music people come to them in their own time or don't. And then there are people who have their own ideas how religion should be practised and like to enforce their views on others. Someone I know is acctually of this persuassion, and I came to conclussion that it is better not to attend a church in their company. Wouldn't be much of a spiritual experience, since you would be very closely monitored and told to go to confessional straight away  Good thing we're in different parrishes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My family hasn't any particularly rigid traditions around Easter. When I was little, Easter happened on Spring Break for my brother and I's public schools, so my family went down to visit Florida and family then, and we still went to church down there but not anything particularly unique to my Scandinavian heritage. I remember doing Easter egg hunt with my cousins down there in Florida, a Sunday meal, etc. Now that my family no longer can do things like that, we had to create our own traditions back in my home state Maryland, like prepare our own meal, but this varies year to year. Ham , asparagus maybe, potatoes, etc. And lots of chocolate of course. ^_^

This Easter is something different though. This is the first time in my life that I'm celebrating Easter away from my family.  I talked to some church friends though that are having same issue (because we're students or otherwise have family too far away), and we're thinking about getting together for Easter and having a potluck. So, glad that I won't be alone. It would feel so strange not to do anything after so many years.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm Presbyterian, so we go to church in the morning. Lunch this year, like every other, we are having rosemary roasted lamb with mint sauce, red skin potatoes, a vegetable dish, and freshly baked rolls. Wine this year will probably be a Burgundy, for I feel it goes well with lamb. For desert, chocolate cake and ice cream. Then a nice nap. In the evening, I've planned to listen to J.S. Bach's _Easter Oratorio, BMW 249_.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Since I actually get some time off to breathe, I spend it with my family, though we don't actually celebrate Easter in the religious context.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Eating chocolates can be special if one doesn't normally do that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Eating chocolates can be special if one doesn't normally do that.


So is hide and seek ...... Easter eggs of cause.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Mind the teeth though.


All of the bunny is made of chocolate, including the teeth.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr Johnson said:


> All of the bunny is made of chocolate, including the teeth.


I do hope yours are not


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I do hope yours are not


You wish me to eat an Easter Bunny made of something other than chocolate?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> You wish me to eat an Easter Bunny made of something other than chocolate?


Just so long as you don't eat *the* Easter Bunny...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Just so long as you don't eat *the* Easter Bunny...


Even out here in the Fens we don't do that.

Instead we put the first available stranger* into the wicker man and dance around the flames at dawn on the Bank Holiday.

*actually, nowadays it's a dummy. Unless a Revenue man comes by.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm non-religious. I see Easter as celebration of Spring. For both of those reasons I do not personally celebrate Easter. I despise Spring. I just might hate it even more than Summer, because at least during Summer there are less severe thunderstorms with tornado threats. There's nothing to celebrate about Spring where I live, unless you like bugs and hot humid weather with bad storms. Which apparently the people where I live do actually like all of that, which makes it impossible for me to even begin to relate with them. I do not belong where I live. lol


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Seeing Easter as a celebration of Spring is a wonderful way of thinking about Easter.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Nothing religious. But my extended family usually gets together. Last time there was a get-together, my uncle's girlfriend (who is 62) was saying how her hair is still naturally brown, she suspects, because of all the chocolate she eats. At which point, my uncle, seeing the jewelry my aunt (who makes jewelry) has out on the table, tries to eat a "chocolate diamond". (he spit it out).


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It's good reading the various experiences of members' Easter period.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Change off plans, having a late breakfast early lunch with our families .


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Every Easter morning we watch the All Night Vigil in Moscow, that took place the night before. «Вои́стину воскре́се!»


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Change off plans, having a late breakfast early lunch with our families .


I really enjoy a late breakfast-early lunch with the family too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I really enjoy a late breakfast-early lunch with the family too.


It was really nice, a few hours together and then everybody has the rest of the day for themselves .


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Easter Vigil at the Cathedral of the Madeleine, and brunch at Ruth's Diner on Easter Sunday.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

georgedelorean said:


> Easter Vigil at the Cathedral of the Madeleine, and brunch at Ruth's Diner on Easter Sunday.


Next year or last Easter


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I've done that every year since 2003.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I usually break out movies like these to watch Easter week: The Ten Commandments, The Robe, Greatest Story Ever Told, Ben Hur, Quo Vadis, etc. Usually listen to appropriate music as well. Unfortunately my wife and I have lost most of our family members and those still doing time on the planet are far away, so we watch these movies together.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

georgedelorean said:


> I've done that every year since 2003.


Very good, I like traditions.


----------

